# Storck Powerarms?



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how much a Storck Powerarms Crankset is? And where I can buy it? Also, how does it perform? Is it stiff enough for racing?


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

revlimitfunk said:


> Does anyone know how much a Storck Powerarms Crankset is? And where I can buy it? Also, how does it perform? Is it stiff enough for racing?


if you have to ask, you can't afford it... 479 euros for ISIS and JIS square taper, 559 for Campy square taper. 

http://www.starbike.com/php/suchen....torck&Suchbegriff=&SearchSubmit=Search&page=3


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi-Tech Bikes in San Diego also sell them.
But, like weiwentg says....


----------

